# Oh no. Nikki Sixx new signature bass...



## jeleopard (Jan 16, 2013)

Nikki's a personal bass hero of mine; he got me started playing bass, and he just put this up on Facebook. I really dislike it. Doesn't look as suave as his Gibson/Epiphone signatures. Awman....


----------



## Philligan (Jan 16, 2013)

I think that looks as awkward as it possibly could  at least Schecter isn't just doing a Thunderbird ripoff


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 16, 2013)

So, they microwaved a Thunderbird?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> So, they microwaved a Thunderbird?



This.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

A lot better than the A7X bass sig.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know why Nikki didn't just slap an EMJ P/J set on the Ultra IV.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot better than the A7X bass sig.



....

Why does it have an EMG 81? Doesn't he know that that's a guitar pickup? >.>


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2013)

the ulra would definitely have been better,but whatever.

Now i want a mickmars signature guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> ....
> 
> Why does it have an EMG 81? Doesn't he know that that's a guitar pickup? >.>



He probably got the idea from Hamer.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 16, 2013)

Zado said:


> the ulra would definitely have been better,but whatever.
> 
> Now i want a mickmars signature guitar



Also this.


----------



## phugoid (Jan 16, 2013)

Well that's no good. You can only play roots with it, and the timing's always off.


----------



## Nag (Jan 17, 2013)

the real question, why the switch to Schecter ? y u no Gibson ? if the shape's a thunderbird anyway...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nagash said:


> the real question, why the switch to Schecter ? y u no Gibson ? if the shape's a thunderbird anyway...



'cuz that's the cool thing to do now, all the "cool" bands play Schecter, so you gotta go to Schecter just to stay relevant.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 17, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> 'cuz that's the cool thing to do now, all the "cool" bands play Schecter, so you gotta go to Schecter just to stay relevant.



I know you're sarcastic, but this comment still made me so sad


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 17, 2013)

Nagash said:


> the real question, why the switch to Schecter ? y u no Gibson ? if the shape's a thunderbird anyway...




The real real question is, who?


----------



## Philligan (Jan 17, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> The real real question is, who?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 17, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> The real real question is, who?



Nikki Sixx? Once drank heroin from a firehose?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 17, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Nikki Sixx? Once drank heroine from a firehose?




Must have been a skinny chick. Who was she trying to save in that firehose anyway?


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 17, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


> Must have been a skinny chick. Who was she trying to save in that firehose anyway?



Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 17, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> I know you're sarcastic, but this comment still made me so sad



Is it though? Schecter is making awesome stuff and Gibson is now making failure after failure. It's the natural progression of things.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 17, 2013)

Philligan said:


>



don't do heroin, kids


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

Gibson Nikki Sixx Thunderbird | Sweetwater.com

...Two endorsements?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson Nikki Sixx Thunderbird | Sweetwater.com
> 
> ...Two endorsements?



Gibson don't give a fuck. 

Kirk V anyone?

It takes balls to be that open with endorsements.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson Nikki Sixx Thunderbird | Sweetwater.com
> 
> ...Two endorsements?



whats that thing behind the bridge?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> whats that thing behind the bridge?



It's this goofy hand/finger rest thing that Nikki has been having put on basses for decades. Something to do with how he picks if I remember correctly.


----------



## rekab (Jan 23, 2013)

Just add strings..


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 24, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> whats that thing behind the bridge?



He'd wrap his pinky around it when he played, used it as a picking hand anchor.

Personally, I don't think it's _that_ bad, I'd give it a shot. Seems interesting enough.

Crucify me if you must, I actually sorta like it.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 24, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> So, they microwaved a Thunderbird?



Snarfed.


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 26, 2013)

Aw man. I was hoping for a sixx string.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

This was looking pretty cool

...Until I saw the price tag. $999.

Nikki Sixx Signature Bass Guitar - Satin Black


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This was looking pretty cool
> 
> ...Until I saw the price tag. $999.
> 
> Nikki Sixx Signature Bass Guitar - Satin Black



Choking on barf.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 26, 2013)

Zeno said:


> He'd wrap his pinky around it when he played, used it as a picking hand anchor.



At least it makes a bit more sense than the "anchors" they put above pickups. Why rest your thumb on an ugly block when there's perfectly good pickups to use as an anchor.

Also, insert obligatory not-a-real-bassist-because-he-uses-a-pick joke.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 26, 2013)

TedEH said:


> Also, insert obligatory not-a-real-bassist-because-he-uses-a-pick joke.



What do you call a bassist that uses a pick,

A Djent guitar player


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

Veldar said:


> What do you call a bassist that uses a pick,


----------



## Veldar (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Nice one, I remember someone saying there take on meshuggah is that it's three bass players, but Tosin uses slap on his 8 string so.....


----------



## Herrick (Jan 26, 2013)

The Gibson signature linked on the 1st page looks better, methinks. The headstock is like a weapon. The headstock on the Schecter looks kinda goofy with that body shape *shrugs*


----------

